# Fertility Show 3-4th November



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone

I was just wondering if any of the single ladies were going to the Fertility Show and would like to meet up? I have the imminent arrival of my neice/nephew to juggle (due about then!) but otherwise am planning on going http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

x

/links


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd be interested to know what people who have been have thought of it. Doesn't look like there is an awful lot on offer for old timers/serial treatment takers like myself! Also it looks a bit 'baby iruentated' ie is there going to be lots of things about babies, nurseries, feeding etc as I'd just find that depressing! 

X


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I went a couple of years ago and found it pretty interesting but nothing earth shattering. lots of clinics from all over the world - a little bit 'hard sell' at times. i didn't find any of the lectures particularly useful though. It's all stuff you can pick up yourself or can read about on here - no startling new revelations.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think if you're starting out these things are good but if you've been round the block a bit less helpful


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

In case any of you are going, just wanted to let you know that Sarah and I are doing a speaking slot specially for solo and lesbian mums on Sunday (12.30pm) as part of the stream for alternative families. Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/seminars.html#single

Do come and say hi if you're there!

Natalie


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed that seminar. I attended the one after and ended up venting my rage at the poor speaker, regarding clinic costs and the questionable ethics of businesses making profit from women in our unfortunate position.

For me, the show was worth attending to gather information, particularly about laws in different countries and the possibility of IVF abroad.


----------

